# Looking for a first gyuto, 200$ and below, 210mm hammered carbon steel



## Brett_M (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there! I am considering getting my first Japanese kitchen knife and I am looking for suggestions. Since my friends and family might use that knife and mess it up, and do not want to pay too much just now.

I am particularly attracted to rustic-looking knifes (I always purchase carbon steel when available), and I like the hammered and forged look.
Here a (too expensive) example of what I am looking for:
http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=91615&photo=4&size=n

Here is one Itto-Ryu (hammered 210 Gyuto White #2) that I am seriously considering
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMZcBDxbVVk
http://www.This Site Not Allowed Here.com.com/itha210gy.html
_*Well that is a link to Chef Knives to Go. Why are you guys not allowing links to this site?_

Any comments concerning the Itto-Ryu? Would you have other suggestions? 
I was looking at the Moritaka, but I read here that they have ongoing issues with over-grinding. It this still true?

Thanks!

P.S. Oh and here is the questionnaire:

LOCATION
*What country are you in?*
Canada

KNIFE TYPE
*What type of knife are you interested in*
Probably a guyto, I am looking for a general purpose home cooking knife. Not too fragile if possible, but I do have a cheaper, sturdier french chef knife at my disposal to complement it.

*Are you right or left handed?*
Right

*Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?*
Japanese, either octagon-shaped, oval or round. I prefer darker woods in this case, but this is not a primary concern

*What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?*
About 210mm

*Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)*
No, I specifically want a non-stainless steel. I like the patina it develops and I do not mind the extra care. I might consider stainless clad. I am not big on Damascus patterns, but subtle waves of folded steel are ok.

*What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?*
250$


KNIFE USE
*Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?*
Home

*What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for?*
Boneless meat & poultry, vegetables, herbs.

*What knife, if any, are you replacing?*
None

*Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use?*
Pinch grip, hammer grip

*What cutting motions do you primarily use?*
A bit of everything, frankly. I would like a knife with a bit of belly to allow for a rocking motion if necessary

*Better aesthetics ?*
Looking for a rustic looking knife, I like the dark, forged look (kurouchi?) and the hammered pattern. A quality fit and finish is important

*Edge Retention ?*
Nothing particular, I am willing to sharpen as necessary



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
*Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board?*
Wood

*Do you sharpen your own knives?*
Yes for hunting, camping and cheaper cooking knives. Not sure if I will try right now with a Japanese blade, I might pay someone to do it at first.

*Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives?*
Yes


----------



## Jordanp (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybe try a kochi(http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi/kochi-210mm-kurouchi-wa-gyuto.html#) it is exactly $250 and matches pretty close to what you want.


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with the poster above that a Kochi is an awesome knife! Another great option is this one! It is in the for sale threads here and comes with a great custom handle on it.... http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15809-FS-Yoshikane-SKD-240

-Chuck

Edit: I noticed you put $200 in the title of the thread and $250 in the main body so I hope these fit in your price range. I do also realize that the second knife I recommended is 240 and you said 210 but just thought I would put it out there because it is a good deal.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome Bret The Tojinbo at EE that you are looking at is a very nice knife.I like the rustic hammer finish as well,It is AS carbon steel,Kiritsuke Gyuto,Ebony octagon handle.

If you do get a fine carbon J-Gyuto,knifesharpening playlist,will refine your sharpening tech.Whetstones & Carbon go together like peanut butter & Jelly


----------



## Talim (Dec 9, 2013)

If you're patient and fast enough you can probably find a used Takeda gyuto around that price range in BST. Actually there's a 210 at fleabay right now.


----------



## Frater_Decus (Dec 9, 2013)

Check out the Takeo Murata 210mm Kuro Uchi wa-gyuto on EE: 





http://www.epicureanedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=91731
I use mine every day, and it's a champ!


----------



## Brett_M (Dec 9, 2013)

Interesting replies, thanks!

So I am narrowing down a bit and I would love some feedback! :

- Itto-Ryu Hammered 210 Gyuto White #2 (love the look, but can't find many reviews, anyone is familiar with Itto-Ryu?)
- Moritaka Gyuto 210mm Aogami/Blue #2 (I read that this maker had issues with overgrind. How's the fit and finish these days?)
- Kochi 210mm Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto (my absolute price limit, is it worth it?)
- Gesshin Uraku 210mm White #2 (looks like an interesting option, how would it compare to Itto-Ryu or Moritaka in terms of fit and finish/quality of the blade?)
- Zakuri 210mm Blue #1 Kurouchi Gyuto (another blue steel. I read that blue is more forgiving than white for less skilled blacksmiths. Would it be a more sensible option in my price range?)
- Takeo Murata Gyuto (a bit pricey, but great looking. Anyone has experience with it?)

Special consideration:
- Yamawaku 210 Gyuto (doesn't look bad for the price, maybe a good one to practice sharpening at first?)


Also, do you guys have any other suggestions for hammered finish? I love the "Kurouchi only" as well, but unlike the hammer marks, it will wear off over time, no?

----------



chuck239 said:


> I agree with the poster above that a Kochi is an awesome knife! Another great option is this one! It is in the for sale threads here and comes with a great custom handle on it.... http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15809-FS-Yoshikane-SKD-240
> 
> -Chuck
> 
> Edit: I noticed you put $200 in the title of the thread and $250 in the main body so I hope these fit in your price range. I do also realize that the second knife I recommended is 240 and you said 210 but just thought I would put it out there because it is a good deal.


Looks awesome indeed! Unfortunately I am really looking for a 210 because of space issues. I will definitely continue to look in the for sale threads to find a bargain though. 250$ is the absolute maximum if I fall in love, but still looking under 200$ for a first knife that I will probably mess up a bit!



Talim said:


> If you're patient and fast enough you can probably find a used Takeda gyuto around that price range in BST. Actually there's a 210 at fleabay right now.


Yeah I read good things about the Takeda on these forums. I really despise the epoxy blob they put on top of the handle though, I wish they were using another, less ugly technique to seal the handle.


----------



## Brett_M (Dec 10, 2013)

Bump! Has anyone used/seen the knives I linked in the post above by any chance?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 10, 2013)

Brett_M said:


> Bump! Has anyone used/seen the knives I linked in the post above by any chance?


Well I own Yamawaku 210 and like it. Great value for money. Good fit and finish, gets pretty sharp and probably would require some thinning behind the edge in the future.


----------



## tagheuer (Dec 10, 2013)

If you don't mind a bigger 240mm gyuto, I would suggest this one. 

The price is within your maximum range.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...da-AS-Gyuto-FS?p=266608&viewfull=1#post266608


----------



## Frater_Decus (Dec 11, 2013)

Brett_M said:


> Bump! Has anyone used/seen the knives I linked in the post above by any chance?



As previously noted, I have the Murata --
It is fully hand-hammered so there are actually pronounced hammer indentations in the kuro uchi finish, so that's a plus if you find those things appealing -- one of the sharpest OOTB edges I've ever seen, and it strops back to shape very well even on newsprint. I did end up thinning mine behind the edge to get a more even blade path and improve performance, and now it falls through food like nothing. The grind is very good, with decent food release. Not a huge distal taper though. The aogami core takes a nice patina, as does the cladding once you remove the protective "lacquer" from the bade path. The tang is thick and durable, and it has a drop-nose and relatively flat profile, which I find most suitable for my purposes, as I do not rock-chop.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 13, 2013)

Brett EE also has the Kumagoro Hammer Finish.The 210 is 184.00.I have the older model 240mm wt. Blue Steel.Now they come with V2,I have never used but have heard good things about this steel.They are not lazor type blades,but have a assemetrical convex grind.

The more expensive Ghessin you listed has a nice thin behind the edge grind,if you look at the pictures detail in handles.


----------



## Brett_M (Dec 15, 2013)

Well thanks all for your input! Finally I was able to buy that Asai gyuto from Don, on this very forum, for a price I could afford. The guy even added another gyuto for me to practice my sharpening skills! Great community, I think I might stick around ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 15, 2013)

Brett_M said:


> Well thanks all for your input! Finally I was able to buy that Asai gyuto from Don, on this very forum, for a price I could afford. The guy even added another gyuto for me to practice my sharpening skills! Great community, I think I might stick around ... :thumbsup:



It is a great group here. grats on the purchase


----------



## Dhoff (Dec 4, 2018)

Congratz, Brett, sounds like you got a great deal


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 4, 2018)

Haven't tried this particular knife, but should check most of your boxes, comes under your budget, nice handle.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/wakui-gyuto-210mm-white-2-stainless-clad-hammered-finish/


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 4, 2018)

Necro-thread alert.


----------



## ashy2classy (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 12, 2018)

I’d go for...

Yoshikane, Masashi, Carter Kuro Uchi ir Fukugozai, Fujiwara Teruyasu cheaper lines (better fit and finish on smaller blades indeed), Masakage, Moritaka.

Don’t know if every single one of the above brands currently still fits (they used to) your price range new, but definitely possible if you look for a second hand blade.


----------

